# ? on feeding bristle nose placo



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

I got one on Sat. about 2.5". I got algae wafers. My tank doesn't have any algae in it yet, so how often and how much do I feed it? I also haven't seen it since Sat night. I have caves it can go in though and it might be in there. So how do I know if it is eating enough?

I have 25 fish about 1-2" (labs and dems).


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Your pleco will eat regular pellets. I just feed mine NLS.


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

Darkside said:


> Your pleco will eat regular pellets. I just feed mine NLS.


 He hasn't come out when I feed. And none of the pellets reach the floor.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I was told by someone that they like wood in the tank for them to munch on. I had some old driftwood laying around that I found locally and placed that in my fry tank with my BN and he does seem to be attracted to it, but have also noticed him picking up left over food on the bottom of the tank after feedings.

Does anyone else ever place wood in the tank for their BN's?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think other plecos need wood, but not necessarily BN. Give them a month to settle in to the tank. They will come out. Make sure some pellets (not too many) hit the substrate. Give him an algae wafer after lights out.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've never kept BN, but I've never had a pleco who didn't love cucumber.


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> I was told by someone that they like wood in the tank for them to munch on. I had some old driftwood laying around that I found locally and placed that in my fry tank with my BN and he does seem to be attracted to it, but have also noticed him picking up left over food on the bottom of the tank after feedings.
> 
> Does anyone else ever place wood in the tank for their BN's?


Thanks for the tip, but I just figured out how to keep my PH consistantly at 8, and I believe drift wood lowers PH. I'm not sure I want to add that where I'm just beginning.


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I think other plecos need wood, but not necessarily BN. Give them a month to settle in to the tank. They will come out. Make sure some pellets (not too many) hit the substrate. Give him an algae wafer after lights out.


I saw him last night at supper time, he came out of one of the big caves so I tossed an algae wafer in there and he bolted back in the cave. I figured he'd come out in a bit, but before he could all my fish started eating his wafer! the bit and nibbled at it, moving it all over the tank. I took it back and tried to toss it in the cave he was in. Not sure if he got it or not, but I did see him a bit later on another cave. So i guess he's doin alright. I will start putting the wafer in after lights go out.

Thanks.


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

adam79 said:


> I've never kept BN, but I've never had a pleco who didn't love cucumber.


cucumber, really? That's kinda funny. Do you peel it, slice it , dice it, boil it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

He is better off hiding until he get's the hang of mbuna. Mbuna can kill BN if they get too curious about his eyes.

When he comes out at night to eat the algae from the glass (in a week or two) check his belly. As long as it is not concave he is fine.

If you slice it they will eat all but the peel. But if you have algae I'd let him eat that instead.


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> He is better off hiding until he get's the hang of mbuna. Mbuna can kill BN if they get too curious about his eyes.
> 
> When he comes out at night to eat the algae from the glass (in a week or two) check his belly. As long as it is not concave he is fine.
> 
> If you slice it they will eat all but the peel. But if you have algae I'd let him eat that instead.


okay, I don't have any algae yet. Do I have to take the peel out of the tank? Or could I just peel the cucumber and then slice it?


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

I feed mine cucumber and zucchini. If you feed it raw, which is what I do, you will need to clip it to the side or weight it down somehow -- attach it to a small rock or spear it with a fork and drop it in. I cut it into halves or quarters, lengthwise and make sure to remove the seeds or you'll have a mess at your filter intakes! I leave the skin on and take it out if there is any left the next day. In my pleco growout tanks, they eat most of the skin as well.

And my mbuna love the veggies too. :thumb:


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aura said:


> I feed mine cucumber and zucchini. If you feed it raw, which is what I do, you will need to clip it to the side or weight it down somehow -- attach it to a small rock or spear it with a fork and drop it in. I cut it into halves or quarters, lengthwise and make sure to remove the seeds or you'll have a mess at your filter intakes! I leave the skin on and take it out if there is any left the next day. In my pleco growout tanks, they eat most of the skin as well.
> 
> And my mbuna love the veggies too. :thumb:


wow, cool, thanks


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

mine will eat peas too. but my yellow labs will eat the peas before they can sink if they see me drop them in there (cleans the labs out pretty fast too). i have always fed my plecos to some extent even when there was algae. *** fed them cucumber too. i use a plastic coated magnet to hold it down.

*** read alot of conflicting info on whether then need wood or not. i decided to just buy a piece of mopani wood. my little female loves to hide on it. i figure even if they dont rasp on it the hiding place alone makes it worth it for them.


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

o.k. I've decided that I have a really dumb placo, or he's anerexic. I came down last night and he was on the side of a stone. So I reached in and held an algae waffer on the rock and pushed it out around the corner and right in front of him, it was actually touching his nose and nothing! He didn't try to eat, didn't look like he wanted to eat it. :?

I will get some cucumber this weekend and see if he eats that. (I can't get out during the week, so I have to wait until the week end)


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Zuchinni worked for me. Cut it up and freze it. They'll eat the skin and all. They'll also hoover up NLS if/when they get bold enough. They'll eat algae growth etc from driftwood, but don't actually eat the wood. I used seasoned drift wood in tanks for a while and it didn't have a noticeable affect on KH or pH. Depends on the piece. They won't take a wafer from your fingers, as they're just not like that. I'd agree with DJ's suggestion about watching them at night to see if they come out and if bellies are rounded. I've had tang tanks where they did fine and others where they barely survived because of the aggression levels. Colors were poor, fins were nipped, growth was poor, you'll know.


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

prov356 said:


> Zuchinni worked for me. Cut it up and freze it. They'll eat the skin and all. They'll also hoover up NLS if/when they get bold enough. They'll eat algae growth etc from driftwood, but don't actually eat the wood. I used seasoned drift wood in tanks for a while and it didn't have a noticeable affect on KH or pH. Depends on the piece. They won't take a wafer from your fingers, as they're just not like that. I'd agree with DJ's suggestion about watching them at night to see if they come out and if bellies are rounded. I've had tang tanks where they did fine and others where they barely survived because of the aggression levels. Colors were poor, fins were nipped, growth was poor, you'll know.


I want pretty yellow ones like yours!! they are so pretty. Mine's just blackish gray. Not so pretty. I keep forgetting I haven't had him a week yet, he might take a bit longer to get use to the place, I don't know. I'm just nervous he's gonna die.


----------

